# Выбор аккордеона для училища



## SDmitriy (27 Апр 2013)

Здравствуйте! Ввиду того, что я собираюсь поступать в училище, мне необходимо выбрать относительно недорогой и достойный инструмент. Хотел бы с вами посоветоваться на счёт аккордеона "Ленинград". 

** Можно ли его считать достойным инструментом?
* Подойдёт ли он для училища?
* Как он выглядит в сравнении с готово-выборным Юпитером?*










"Лениград" Цена: $1600 - б/у 
"Юпитер" Цена: $3500 - новый


----------



## ze_go (27 Апр 2013)

если внутри всё родное, то что один, что другой - оба хлама (правда, красивые :biggrin: ) + у второго не наблюдаю конвертера в левой, что для училища не кошерно.
один - кусок уровня средненькой "России" (баян такой существует) с "рубиновской" (тоже баян) левой механикой, второй - совместно российско-корейское детище (DANGER!) 
p.s.1: но для училища пойдут (второй - вряд ли, всё из-за отсутствия того-же конвертера), разве только в случае дальнейшего проф. роста и исполнительских перспектив придётся менять на что-то более достойное... 
p.s.2: сам бы добавил пару копеек и взял бы "Супиту" (немецкий аккордеон с итальянским аккордом) - за 4-4,5 можно найти легко, а если выборная в ней "юпитеровская" (ещё один баян), то воще ГУД, да и в перспективе, за ненадобностью, не сложно вернуть вложенную сумму - вряд ли станет дешевле...


----------



## oleg45120 (27 Апр 2013)

Ленинград это хлам. Супиту и других немцев в хорошем состоянии за адекватную цену найти ОООЧЕНЬ тяжело. Юпитер тоже не подарок, но, в принципе, неплохой вариант за эти деньги


----------



## uri (28 Апр 2013)

если из ЭТИХ "инструментов" выбирать, то я думаю все же "юпитер" так называемый..."ленин" просто гробина. изуродуете себя-это точно. на юпитер вроде даже цельную планку в левую ставят...но все же Юпитер и аккордеон по-моему понятия не совместимые,тем более гусаровский))


----------



## oleg45120 (28 Апр 2013)

А вот мне очень странно, что на Юпитерах не могут нормальные аккордеоны сделать


----------



## Евгений51 (28 Апр 2013)

SDmitriy писал:


> Ленинград".


SDmitriy писал:


> Ленинград".


Ленинград".
эТО. ... Ещё выпускают? Может стало хорошее? Советов не даю. хорошего раньше не знал. с нынешним не знаком.


----------



## SDmitriy (28 Апр 2013)

*Евгений51*, да нет. "Ленинграды" уже давно не выпускают. Это я б/у в неплохом состоянии присмотрел.


А вообще, насколько я понял, всё же лучше брать Юпитер, а не бревно-Ленинград. Единственная проблема - это ограниченные финансовые возможности.


----------



## 89021940861 (28 Апр 2013)

распрашивал владельцев Гусаровских Юпитеров т.к сам заказал себе такой, отзывы не плохие говорят получше супит.


----------



## диапазон64 (29 Апр 2013)

ze_go писал:


> что один, что другой - оба хлама


согласен 100%

89021940861 писал:


> распрашивал владельцев Гусаровских Юпитеров т.к сам заказал себе такой, отзывы не плохие говорят получше супит.


В корне не согласен!
Супиту делали немцы. а не корейцы. Ну Вы даёте - нашли с чем сравнивать
Не парьтесь! Добавьте немного денег и купите Супиту.


----------



## 89021940861 (29 Апр 2013)

если у уважающего себя музыканта есть возможность играть на дорогих итальянцах (богатенькие родители или что-то в этом роде)зачем он будет брать в руки Юпитер, зарплата в россии 20т.


----------



## oleg45120 (29 Апр 2013)

Юпитер неплохой инструмент за свои деньги! А супиту сейчас не найти в хорошем состоянии


----------



## 89021940861 (29 Апр 2013)

с вами согласен)


----------



## ze_go (29 Апр 2013)

oleg45120 писал:


> А супиту сейчас не найти в хорошем состоянии


искать надо уметь :biggrin:


----------



## Vladimir Zh (30 Апр 2013)

Супиты есть в хорошем состоянии, и Их немало. Но, вот только Их хозяева не слишком торопятся Их продавать. Грамотно сделанный инструмент, неубиваемая модель!


----------



## blackimp (30 Апр 2013)

Могу продать S5. Все вопросы в личку


----------



## Vladimir Zh (30 Апр 2013)

А вот Supita и S5 - это две большие разницы.


----------



## blackimp (30 Апр 2013)

Смотря какой s5


----------



## Vladimir Zh (30 Апр 2013)

blackimp писал:


> Смотря какой s5


Любой. Это инструменты разных ценовых категорий. Если только у Вас не цельнопланочный инструмент на подобии бывшего аккордеона Л.И.Белецкой (Омск).


----------



## AlexandreF (30 Апр 2013)

Интересно, почему все так на Супите зациклились? Не потому ли, что это был единственный доступный приличный аккордеон при советской власти? Сейчас огромный выбор подержанных итальянцев по доступной цене, да и немецкие Hohner есть отличные модели.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (30 Апр 2013)

Зациклились на Супите, т.к. это Vladimir Zh писал:


> Грамотно сделанный инструмент, неубиваемая модель


 Оптимальное соотношение цена - качество. Плюсом есть возможность "апгрейда" с улучшением характеристик.
У итальянцев свои скелеты в шкафу. Даже у "легендарного" Супер-6.
А про Hohner давайте лучше стыдливо промолчим...


----------



## sedovmika (30 Апр 2013)

Итальянцы стоят дороже, а выборная Супита пригодна для колледжей, ВУЗов, поэтому и такая популярность. "Грамотная" конструкция обеспечивает ее легендарную живучесть в сих музыкальных учреждениях. Смотрю на свою Супиту, и удивляюсь, как все надежно сделано конструктивно, до мелочей. Не нравится только крепление резонаторов в прямой деке, - на винтах, приходится откручивать-закручивать. Корпус сработан очень добротно, с большим запасом прочности. Мне досталась с родными голосами. Лайку (вся родная, кроме 5-6 штук) переклеить пришлось, - ссохлась и примерно на 1мм была короче проема. Переклеить БФ-6 - плевое дело. Я думаю мой инструмент имел очень плодотворную жизнь, - в первой жизни в качестве аккордеона с выборкой (унисон), - видимо не одно поколение музыкантов отучилось на ней. В теперешней ипостаси это баян, переделанный из аккордеона безымянным мастером. Голоса родные, за исключением пары планок, и пары переклепанных язычков на двух родных планках. Единственное что мне сразу не нравилось, - "тугая" левая и правая клавиатура. Это я устранил сам, поменяв пружины, усилие сделал минимально допустимое, и сейчас играть одно удовольствие.


----------



## uri (30 Апр 2013)

Насчет супиты, соглашусь, что инстромент достойный, фагот может с любым итальянцем поспорить...но все же очень сложно найти инструмент с ГРАМОТНО поставленой выборкой и подбородниками...а vignoni сейчас делает добротые инструменты, и бах-компакт их очень хорош...хоть и подороже супиты и юпитера гусаровского, но не критично. зато это инструмент который позволит закончить училище на нем и поступить в консу, а потом и на исполнительство сгодится. а вот юпитер года через 2 интенсивных "играний" можно смело выкидывать..имхо


----------



## sedovmika (30 Апр 2013)

Да, сейчас надо покупать итальянцев, - современные, добротные изделия, за разумные деньги, другого выбора просто нет. Ну посудите сами: баян Супиту можно купить чисто случайно (мой случай), а аккордеоны хорошие все "на руках" (как уже упоминалось тут), можно купить что есть на Авито (но что за планки стоят, как проверишь?), и покупать можно если есть навыки самостоятельного ремонта, в другом случае овчинка выделки не стоит, - лучше поднапрячься и купить инструмент из Италии. Совсем глухо с современной Супита 2 (баян 51 кнопка простой 8160 евро, конвертер - 9960 евро). Понятно что можно купить приличный Юпитер (до которого Супите 2 как до Луны) за такие бабки. Что то немцы просчитались с новыми Супитами, что даже балканцы, поговаривают, перешли на итальянцев. Удачный инструмент всегда в единственном числе: Юпитер, Скандалли 6 (старый), Супита, Ясная Поляна и ее разновидности. Это как Калашников (простите за отвлеченное сравнение): никто не делает Калашников №2, т.к. трудно усовершенствовать само совершенство.


----------



## oleg45120 (30 Апр 2013)

*sedovmika*,
Главное достоинство итальянцев - механика. А голоса на супите помощнее. На итальянцах строй плывет сильнее при игре на forte. Причем эта болезнь у всех современных итальяшек.


----------



## AlexandreF (30 Апр 2013)

Если я правильно понял, то как золотой век роялестроения окончился со второй мировой, так и золотой век аккордеонов - с распадом Варшавского блока. Так что лучшие аккордеоны это хорошо сохранившиеся инструменты 70х-80х годов прошлого века?


----------



## uri (30 Апр 2013)

Ну почему же, все познается в сравнении...Для каждого исполнителя свои критерии качества...Сейчас есть отличные и качественые инструменты...Итальянцы за большие деньги могут такой аккордеон сделать,что хоть в космос на нем лети...И в свою очередь далеко не каждый сохранившийся инструмент хорош.Иногда это просто хлам.А так все в финансы упирается и в то что вы хотите от инструмента.


----------



## sedovmika (1 Май 2013)

Фагот на Супите это нечто: такого мощного, объемного звука я нигде не слыхал. Гудит как паровоз! Пиколка прямо как свисток! Почемуто кларнет слабее звучит чем фагот (для звуков одной частоты). Очень хорош инструмент у Олега, уже давно смотрю его игру по Ютубу, помимо восхищения от игры, получаю удовольствие от звучания Супиты. Но итальянский не нравится по дизайну, извините, но напоминает хлебницу, обработанную морилкой. На мой вгляд это перебор (представьте рояль, покрытый как гитара безцветным лаком, или деревянный Юпитер, на котором проматривается текстура дерева... Все таки инструмент должен выглядеть классически, а не как шкатулка.


----------



## 89021940861 (1 Май 2013)

Привет всем, сейчас у меня заказан аккордеон с готовыми аккордами на фабрике Гусарова за 75т,скоро ехать забирать,но появилась возможность взять weltmeister s4 за 70т инструмент в идеальном состоянии, деньги 75т это максиум что у меня есть, подскажите что лучше.


----------



## sedovmika (1 Май 2013)

Настоятельно советую Вам, так как имею опыт в покупках инструментов, не торопиться. Разочарование, кусание локтей, но поезд уже ушел, и большие деньги на ветер выкинуты! Что может быть досадней. Тут в разделе покупок продаж я видел отличнейший инструмент, который будет только радовать Вас и приносить положительные эмоции! Кажется 110 тыс. стоит. Но как реализовать эту прекрасную идею, если денег всего 75 тыс.? Занять, взять кредит, договориться об рассрочке. Вот тут надо, по опыту опять же знаю, надо поторапливаться, устанавливать контакт с владельцем, потому что такие инструменты, проверенные, которым пользовался исполнитель-профессионал, долго не залеживаются.


----------



## bombastic (1 Май 2013)

я продаю разыгранного итальянца, не дорого. 2 года, уход полностью профессиональный. 

http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_4149


----------

